# Unpainted drywall with marker on it



## Wthompson (Oct 15, 2010)

My artist children have used markers on unpainted drywall, now we are finishing the basement and the contractor says that they can either mud or paint over it and cover it up. I say B.S. I think that it will bleed through mud and paint, it already has bled through 2 coats of mud and tape. Any thoughts ?Products? that will cover this up prior to paint application? Any help is appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

Zinsser primer or shellac will stop the bleeding


----------



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

Get a spray can of kilz and spray the areas with the ink (two coats).
It will be gone for sure.:thumbsup:


----------

